# Simple Access Control System



## ConnectingKY (May 3, 2012)

I used to do alarm system but never got into access control and I've got a client that I believe would greatly benefit from a simple Access Control system. This system would include 4 offices with keypads and strikes. I'd also like the system to have a web interface to manage users, access logs, etc from a computer via ethernet connection. Any recommendations?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Some quick Googling turned up this

http://door.accesscontrolchina.com/TCP_IP_4_doors_access_controller.html


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

One quick caution or at least something to think about... make sure that whatever system you are looking at does not impede *egress* from any space or there will be many more building code issues to address.

Pete


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Pete m. said:


> One quick caution or at least something to think about... make sure that whatever system you are looking at does not impede *egress* from any space or there will be many more building code issues to address.
> 
> Pete


It is surprising how many stores now lock the exits with a time delay to slow down exiting so that security can get a headstart.

For Lowes you need to hit the panic bar and wait 10 seconds before the door opens.

I think the first time there is a shooting in a store where people report these doors delayed them from leaving the laws will be changed.


----------



## ConnectingKY (May 3, 2012)

As far as the egress issue, I'm looking to use strikes rather than mags so that there is no button to push and just turn the knob as usual. I'm looking to incorporate 4 strikes, 4 keypads, and all offices are one way in and out with no emergency exits or openable windows in the rooms. My main concerns are the accounting office, server room, and owner's office. The last is the main office at the front of the building. Mainly this is an issue due to I don't want the owner to have to give out keys to people such as myself and employees but we can have open access to the right rooms but he can revoke access at any time if needed.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

BBQ said:


> It is surprising how many stores now lock the exits with a time delay to slow down exiting so that security can get a headstart.
> 
> For Lowes you need to hit the panic bar and wait 10 seconds before the door opens.
> 
> I think the first time there is a shooting in a store where people report these doors delayed them from leaving the laws will be changed.


If I had an electronic version of the IBC I would post some of the requirements for delayed egress and egress control. Several hoops have to be jumped through to impede egress in any fashion.

I agree that in an emergency evacuation event delayed egress could do some serious harm.

Pete


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ConnectingKY said:


> I used to do alarm system but never got into access control and I've got a client that I believe would greatly benefit from a simple Access Control system. This system would include 4 offices with keypads and strikes. I'd also like the system to have a web interface to manage users, access logs, etc from a computer via ethernet connection. Any recommendations?


 
Keypads or card readers?
Do they just want to enter a code?
Do they care about forced doors and door open too loing?
Do they want it separate from the alarm system or integrated?

Simple access control. http://www.keyscan.ca/

Doorking has a camera and telephone system that can integrate into it.
http://www.doorking.com/pages/home.php

http://www.aiphone.com/products/alpha-list/detail/ac10s

Aiphone does too.

I would go Keyscan. It is the easiest to install and configure.


PM me for my email. I can help with any questions you have. and there are many.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

i like continental access


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

bduerler said:


> i like continental access


Last one of those I worked on took 8 hours to download. 

422 over phone.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

HID Edge.


Great system


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Edrick said:


> HID Edge.
> 
> 
> Great system


Do you have a MASS 'S' license?

If not you should not be touching access systems.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Bob I just put that system in for a customer. Here are a few things I've found with that particular system. 
The software was easy to setup, and manage.
The software did not come with the system I had to download it, took awhile.
Tech support was non existant.
If you are controlling mag .locks you'll need to provide the mags, the power supply for them.
They send 4 rf id readers that are flimsy, not as.good as the hid ones.
Over all it works well and can handle many users up to 5000 active cards I believe.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Truley amazing. People come here to ask involved questions then never return.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is surprising how many stores now lock the exits with a time delay to slow down exiting so that security can get a headstart.
> 
> For Lowes you need to hit the panic bar and wait 10 seconds before the door opens.
> 
> I think the first time there is a shooting in a store where people report these doors delayed them from leaving the laws will be changed.


Does the panic bar open automatically when FA system is tripped??


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Truley amazing. People come here to ask involved questions then never return.


I agree..


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

B4T said:


> Does the panic bar open automatically when FA system is tripped??


If it is a stand alone, no. If it is on an access controlled system, it should bypass the delayed egress feature. The double doors at the front have a breakaway feature too. If you push hard enough, they will break from their tracks and swing out.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Do you have a MASS 'S' license?
> 
> If not you should not be touching access systems.


Thanks for pointing out the obvious, just because I don't install it doesn't mean I don't have an opinion on it, have used it, or know how it works. 

But thanks for your useless post that contributed nothing 

But since you're so concerned with what I do I have three ECs that I bring in to do access.


----------

